# Too easy NOT to use



## anoldwoodchuck (Feb 13, 2010)

Home Depot sells a similar product for about $30. it is called a RIDGID MagSwitch Plastic Featherboard on their site.


----------



## Everett1 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the fence one 
I love it. The fen e version works great on the bandsaw since you are cutting from the other side 9 times out of 10


----------



## marcuscraft (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks Chuck. That might just be a 5 star feather board if it works as well as the Magswitch for half the price.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review, I have looked at them a few times. Price does seem steep for magnets. But once you have it I can see myself saying why did ai wait so long.


----------



## Craftsman70 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have the Ridgid one and like it also. All the Home Depots in my area, southwestern PA, have stopped carrying them. I think their desicion not to carry them is not because they aren't a good product, but they didn't sell enough of them. My local HD's no longer carry the Ridgid 4512 tablesaw nor any bandsaws. I wish I could use it on my fence, but its aluminum. So I'm trying to decide between putting slot down an artificial fence and use a traditional feather board, or buy something like board buddies.


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

I have the double feather board model that allows you to use it on the table saw or bandsaw. I can even position it with one hand if I need to. Overall a very good product.


----------

